# 5 Minute Rule



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Hi All,

So our V is almost 12 weeks old and was able to go for her first walk yesterday. I just want to clear some things up about the 5 minute rule. So as a 12 week old that would mean she is allowed to go on a 15 minute walk (some people say 2 a day while others disagree). To me this means 15 minutes of targeted, focussed walking i.e. getting from A to B at a reasonably steady and consistent pace. This aspect of the walk is covered by the school run as my children's school is about 5-10 mins walk away. What I was wondering is on the way back there is a small trail with some woodland and grassland. Is it ok to extend the time she is out if I'm letting her investigate it completely at her own pace? I'm literally just following her as she sniffs around and she is free to stop and rest and change direction etc. To me this is no different than having her in the garden other than the fact she has a lead on.

Thanks
David


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine have always ran and played off leash on unpaved ground longer than the five minute rule. Because they are on a soft surface, and setting their own pace its different than on leash repetition.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dav - I go with the 16 year RULE - the first mo you have 2 V there - the first year the same - after that you deal with your V's personality - yes there are quick fixes - at the end of the day - not directed at you Dav - a great ? - just pointing out - the child that never grows up - never leaves home - looks 2 U for guidance - see 2 many posts of my new puppy - do not see how the pup is doing at 5yrs old - stay with the forum and let us know what works for the the life of the pup - THIS IS HOW WE ALL LEARN !!!!!!!


----------



## sillybluecreature (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it depends on your pup. Just keep an eye on her and walk her on softer ground if you can. We've got a 12 week old and do about 3 walks of an hour each a day (about 3 hours outside a day) but our "walks" are about 8 mins to a park, a long leash wander/play/sniff in the grass, playing in the beach, a couple directed walks here or there and then heading back when she's a gotten more mellow. We also do about 2 hour "hikes" and she has no problems but they're on soft ground with stops, sniffs, digs and meeting other dogs. We end up with about 3km in 2 hours so really we're not going too far and she's always on a long leash when there aren't other dogs around. We might try a 5km one this weekend but we'll watch her and have a long hour stop at the middle.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not an expert, but we worry so much when the pups are little and new. My pup is 16 weeks now, and pretty well as soon as we got the all clear we set off for parks and beaches. She runs and plays, stops and sniffs, but mainly she runs. To me, away from me, to someone else, back to me, to dogs, back to me. Up the hills, down the hills (we live in a city of dormant volcanos) And fast! I soon stopped worrying about it - the surfaces were soft, I monitored how tired she was afterwards and if we had a big day out, would take it easier the following day. Just I would with my own training. Use commonsense and pay attention to your dog, and think about exercise and recovery. You'll soon work out what she needs.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

There is no such thing as the '5 Minute Rule' - well, not one based on science. 

I have posted in the past about this and there is no research on this - advise given comes from people's personal opinion, not science!

Exercise, as well as potentially damaging joints also builds up muscle that supports joints so reducing the wear and tear. The most sensible advice I have seen (IMO) was from a vet that suggested what was most important that the exercise was consistent, i.e. a similar amount each day allowing the muscle to develop as required. The worst scenario is a dog that gets little exercise during the week and then taken on massive walks at the weekend. 

There are quite a few threads on this if you use the search function.


----------



## davidc1986 (May 8, 2014)

Thank you Lyra.

I did search for 5 Minute Rule, 5 Minute, 5 min etc and nothing came back.


----------



## Boo (Jul 23, 2014)

What??? first time I hear about this... our 11 weeks vizsla is making big walks since we have her (8,5w). The first week all the time on the leash, in parks and in forest now we are starting leash off where there are no cars, and she does pretty good. She follows us. As soon as we are more than 10 m away she runs to us, and if she goes first she turns her head every 30 second to check on us... this dogs need tons of exercise... 5 min walk is just NOTHING!!


----------

